# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Rendering blueboard and brick

## aldebaran3003

Hi everyone.   
We've recently renovated our home and totally blown the budget. :Eek:   Long story but to cut it short we now need to do a bit of DIY which we haven't done up until now. 
The house is lowset brick about 25 years old. Matching bricks isn't possible so we have some areas of odd bricks. We also have area of blueboard that has replaced areas above windows which was formerly mission brown painted wood and blueboard in place of a roller door (now a rumpus room). So we have original brick and blueboard combination. We want to render and cap corners with sandstone-look cladding. 
So, what would be the best method to render a brick and blueboard? 
Cheers :2thumbsup:

----------

